# Photo Tourny: Black & White Landscapes



## tidyboy21

The theme is Black & White Landscapes. Something with good foreground interest, maybe something that leads you into the picture (lead-in-lines), etc. Google the rule of thirds, something I take into account when taking landscapes, well, sometimes. Good luck everyone! 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1024x768
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

--------------------------------------------------------

My entry:


----------



## tidyboy21

_Do not enter on this thread, for some reason it posted twice, sorry 
Could an admin please remove this one, thanks._


Edit: I have just noticed that someone has removed the other thread and not this one, so please post your entries here. Sorry about this.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I don't see another thread... could you link to it please? Thanks!


----------



## tidyboy21

Irishwhistle said:


> I don't see another thread... could you link to it please? Thanks!



There is no other thread, it has been removed as I stated in my last post. So post your entries here


----------



## Irishwhistle

Well then, if you accept panoramas (and if you don't consider desaturation in Gimp to be editing) I'd like to enter this: (resize it if you must, but I figured that the area is no bigger than 1024x768)





Link: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/701/bwpanoramagi1.jpg

If you won't accept it tell me and I'll post a different COMPLETELY unedited one.


----------



## TFT

Is a change to black & white from colour considered a slight edit or too much

EDIT: come to think of it, it is a bit big of an edit


----------



## Ben

Is your water edited tidyboy?


----------



## TFT

I would imagine Tidyboy's answer will be "long exposure"


----------



## munkyeetr

This is at the base of the Canadian Niagara Falls...


----------



## tidyboy21

TFT said:


> I would imagine Tidyboy's answer will be "long exposure"



Got it in one! It was quite a bright afternoon so I used 2 ND filters to get a 1.3 second exposure, an ND grad filter (to darken the sky) and a Circular Polarizer, aperture of f18, converted from colour to B & W and a slight levels change in PS. I don't consider converting from colour to B & W a big edit at all. If you use the B & W setting on your camera you will not achieve "real" black and white tones, so it's always better to take in colour then convert.


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> I would imagine Tidyboy's answer will be "long exposure"



Yeah, I would have said that 

Here's mine;

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/Picture329.jpg


----------



## TFT

Since you OK'd it, here's mine  If anyone's interested it's Birkenhau camp in Poland
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/7469/poland200510dr4.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

some fantastic pics here so far so dont hold out much hope but i'll chuck one in the mix anyway...

http://i25.tinypic.com/2nr3v3s.jpg


----------



## tidyboy21

Nice photo jimmymac, if you added a few level adjustment layers in PS (to get some real black and whites) it would be a cracking photo


----------



## Ben

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/47289d86.jpg





EDIT:

hmm..this one turned out kind of blurry when I resized it in photobucket. quality issue I suppose..


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/blackandwhite.jpg?t=1207325538






Your entry Tidyboy really looks like it has been edited...


----------



## jimmymac

tidyboy21 said:


> Nice photo jimmymac, if you added a few level adjustment layers in PS (to get some real black and whites) it would be a cracking photo


 


utterly useless at PS so would probably come out shockingly bad


----------



## jimmymac

Punk said:


> Your entry Tidyboy really looks like it has been edited...


 

clever use of camera functions has produced a cracking picture for him


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm not sure if you'll consider this one a landscape.
If not I'll use the one below it.











Thanks
Bob


----------



## tidyboy21

jimmymac said:


> clever use of camera functions has produced a cracking picture for him



Thanks . As I said earlier, converted to B & W, levels adjustments and that's it. Oh, and 3+ years studying Photography does help a bit, lol.

BTW, great photo Ben.


----------



## Punk

jimmymac said:


> clever use of camera functions has produced a cracking picture for him



Yeah, how long was the exposure to get such effect?


----------



## Kornowski

Some awesome pictures in here!


----------



## speedyink

Damn, I'm at work again...Well I'll post one up in a minute

I'll have to use this one for now.  If theres still time I will change it in a few hours when I get home.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/Jaspa.jpg







EDIT: Changed it again..


----------



## Irishwhistle

Is mine OK or should I replace it up with the other one?


----------



## Ben

tidyboy21 said:


> Thanks . As I said earlier, converted to B & W, levels adjustments and that's it. Oh, and 3+ years studying Photography does help a bit, lol.
> 
> BTW, great photo Ben.



Yours is great aswell my friend. It reminds me of a sketch, and not a digital. Looks amazing.


----------



## 4NGU$

is there a space left 
i will post one


----------



## 4NGU$

i cant seem to load the edit so here is mine for now 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/P1010114copy.jpg








> Yeah, how long was the exposure to get such effect?



1.3 seconds at f/18


----------



## speedyink

Alright, we have 11 pictures...so whats the hold up?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah... Chop, Chop dudes!

When you vote, keep in mind I had to climb a mondo mountain


----------



## 4NGU$

so did i  

if mine gets included ?


----------



## TFT

4ngu$, that's a cracker of a shot. It's like 3D on a 2D monitor, the foreground really stands out. How did you do that?


----------



## 4NGU$

i think to be honest its just because the foreground is so far away from the foreground and its angled on a slightly leaning forward plain (check spelling) that it just creates the illusion of the foreground jumping of the page


----------



## Kornowski

Haxx! He used a mixture of 3DS Max and Photoshop!


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Haxx! He used a mixture of 3DS Max and Photoshop!



shhhh you said you wouldn't telll 

how long do you think my rig would take to render that


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> shhhh you said you wouldn't telll
> 
> how long do you think my rig would take to render that



Haha! 

I think the main question is, how long do you think till the Sun dies?


----------



## tidyboy21

Sorry 4NGU$, I only stated 10, would not be fair to the others if I let you in, sorry.


----------



## 4NGU$

nah its cool i know the rules just didnt see how many there were 

maybe next time hey


----------

